# Estas bagas serão comestíveis ?



## pedrw (8 Set 2019 às 21:45)

Alguém sabe se essas bagas vermelhas é *cornus suecica* e se são comestíveis ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2019 às 22:33)

pedrw disse:


> Alguém sabe se essas bagas vermelhas é *cornus suecica* e se são comestíveis ?



Gostaria de te saber ajudar em concreto, esta planta foi plantada, ou está em terrenos abandonaos  ou algo do género, o fruto em si, é igual ao da groselha, mas a folhagem termina em bico, e não em redondo como a da foto.
Os frutos de *cornus suecica, *parecem-me mais escuros do que os da foto, isto segundo uma pesquisa que fiz neste momento, entretanto pode ser que apareça algém mais experiente no assunto do que eu, ou em alternativa, tens vários grupos no facebook, onde podes pedir a identificação da espécie, e acredita, que lá consegues aprender muita coisa sobre estes temas.
Este é um deles:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/455745377849748/


----------



## mirtilo (8 Set 2019 às 22:51)

Viva! Julgo tratarem-se de bagas de madressilva (lonicera periclymenum) e não são comestíveis!

Cumprimentos,
Miguel


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Set 2019 às 03:24)

O que a natureza dá é comestível. Acontece que algumas coisas só são comestíveis uma vez. 
Desculpem. Já fui embora.


----------

